
Open Home Office Raises $7M to Bring Office Distractions to Remote Workers - mfrisbie
https://alwaystrend.in/articles/open-home-office-raises-7m-to-bring-office-distractions-to-remote-workers-nationwide
======
fuddle
"Open Home Office is also looking into simulation of office disease
transmission" \- It's definitely satire :)

------
shenanigoat
Can we please mark these as satire in the headline so we don't waste our time
if we aren't in the mood?

~~~
nicolashahn
This is why I always click on the comments before the link.

------
julesallen
It's satire imitating real life 2013:
[https://coffitivity.com/](https://coffitivity.com/)

------
mindcrime
I _really_ hope this is a joke. Because I can _almost_ imagine somebody out
there thinking something like this is a good idea.

~~~
HalcyonicStorm
After reading another article that is about rewriting the entire codebase, I'm
convinced its satire.

------
drivingmenuts
If ever there was a definitive "fake news" article ...

Though, I wish it hadn't shown up midweek on HN.

